# Ghost Members...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

What is a ghost member you ask?

Well that's a great question I am sure no one can answer. But let's try anyways...

I understand some people may lurk a bit before they get the courage to post for the first time. But YEARS come on. Do I have to call "3 on your side" and have Gary Harper get to the bottom of this mystery? Or maybe you private messaging ghost members will come out of hiding after I post your profiles ????

Honestly I think there's something fishy about it and it's starting to irritate me ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Exhibit No.1 here's one sending a private message today. Does anyone know this person?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Exhibit No 2.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok I just checked the community index... is this not strange to you or is my cheese slipping off my cracker!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

None of them have ever made a post... Need I say more?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn it here I go beating a dead horse again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

At least I have six guests looking.

I don't know... this is why I shouldn't post before I have my coffee! And exactly why the edit button needs fixing ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Post first and ask questions later ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol........I just liked my own post ????????????


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

that is some spooky feces


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Dear John,

Sorry I put you all through my crazy rant this morning, before I had my coffee. I apologize. Now I think it's time to focus all my negative energy toward something more positive, instead of sitting here complaining about people on here who are doing God knows what and don't contribute anything. I think it's time and in my best interest, to focus more on my true passion... Hunting, Trapping and My Old lady.

It's time to pass the torch ????


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Eric, I hear you. My opinion is some of them are anti's


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, I hear you. My opinion is some of them are anti's


could be but antis tend to pop in and stir things up.

could be they are just newbies and a wee bashfull.

my bet though is they are fans who pop in daily to read my jokes. :biggrin:


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, I hear you. My opinion is some of them are anti's


Maybe the forum admin are "antis" and are sharing our every move with the anti hunting movement..........


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now that you've pointed that out let's see if they change their name !????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Paranoia the destroia.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Where's my tinfoil hat........


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

It is odd though that there was supposedly 117 members that visited the page today....and 57 of them don't have any posts or have contributed to the forum......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is odd, but that's not a phenomenon unique to PT.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just had to...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe this is the explanation for all the Ghost names...

(I am going to speak in general terms...if you want to hack something search the web)

Before this site was secure ( last year or the year before) it was open to attacks and thus that's probably where all the ghost members came from. Become a member then all you had to do in those days was hit Ctrl+U and it will show you the sites page code on it. Then paste that code into something like http://xat.com/web_gear/chat.php?id=ENTERIDHERE. The use a password program like Brute Force to hack the admin password and your in. Yes it was that simple. Best part no one new you were even on the site despite they thought you were lurking,

However, now that this site has a secure encryption certificate because its a member of Let's Encrypt which is issued to excersisebike.net . This site then follows through with linux ISRG CPS v2.4 encryption. No one can see Youngdons or anyone else's admin passwords anymore. Well they can, its just a tad tougher and a guy would have to break down the algorithm to the encryption. But who wants to hack a bunch of poor predator hunters that don't use their credit cards or SSN on the site Haha Anyway programs like WireShark or CoWPAtty make life easy if a guy wanted really wanted to mess with somebody Linux or not!

BTW since this sites certificate can track the identity of a remote computer its advisable all users get a VPN Encryption installed if you play on chat rooms. Without a VPN or manually using Proxy Server its very easy to track your IP address. Knowing the IP address leaves your computer vulnerable.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is the little man in your head yellow or green ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Doesn't matter much, as long as Lola's here.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

I think their here to steal my fox trapping secrets


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You ain't much good at keeping secrets, Pokey.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Is the little man in your head yellow or green ?


I could be a real ass and release your admin password!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Larry said:


> I could be a real ass and release your admin password


Whoa...that made Ol Don stop and think! No worries I don't have time to hack these days!

Better change my proxy....here's a good one from Bulgaria...46.55.161.132 /59568/


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Nope I am in Japan now...MY IP is 103.208.220.130 close to Chyoda


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Poof.....now I am in New Zealand near the Aukland Zoo...and Eden Park...IP 103.231.90.170....


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm going to lock this thread until it can be reviewed. Threats of releasing members personal information cant be tolerated.

awprint:


----------

